# Little Guy With Big Hopes



## Delusional (Oct 16, 2007)

wow, is this a stupid title for my journal? it probably is, but oh well. its the truth, really. ive been wanting to make a journal for a while now, but honestly i was a bit nervous to start one. after reading through other people's journals for the past week or so ive decided to go ahead and start one though. i figure it might start out bad but it cant get worse, it can only get better.

anyways, just so everyone can get a little idea...here's a biography 

i'm sean, 20 years old, about 5"6, and currently weigh 127lbs (just weighed myself this morning). at the moment i dont have any way to figure out my body fat, but im not toooo worried about that right now. ive always been a small dude, eventually just figured i wouldnt grow much more, if at all. used to be chubby as a kid, weighed around 140. became more active, got down to 120lbs and have been around there ever since. ive never been able to stay consistent with things like weight lifting, and proper dieting. id start up, then begin slacking or completely just quit after a week or 2. well as of late august something finally got in me, i really wanted to change everything about me. i knew this time it was real, i felt like i had gained mental power and grown more, and could seriously stick with it. so since late august, ive began bulking. so far id say my diet is good. at first i was actually losing weight, when i thought the way i was eating id be gaining weight. kept going up and down for a while (weighing myself once a week) and now i think i finally got it down, and am slowly but surely working my way up there. keep in mind, im a small guy, always have been. barely touched any weights, ever. my entire life. so yeah, the numbers wont be huge or anything, but im not at all emberassed. like say ill do 60-70lbs flat bench press, then my friend will add a ton of weights and bust out 130 or 140. but it doesnt get to me, i mean im finally putting in the effort and time, and staying consistent and true to all this. so i know eventually ill be able to start piling on the weights and stuff, and im really looking forward to it.

ill update this basically every day (maybe some times on a rest day i wont) with as much info. as i can and try to make it interesting. ill post some pictures also, if not tonight i will tomorrow. well i guess that's it for now. today is my rest day, so just doin what i do best, chillaxin. quit my job so days have been going by slow, and im running out of money  

thanks to all who read and stick around !


----------



## goob (Oct 16, 2007)

Good luck with this.  Just eat loads and workout hard, and you'll build yourself right up.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 16, 2007)

Great place to start building up. A journal is a great thing to have. You'll find a lot of people help you along your way until you finally build your own workout style. That's how it worked for me anyway. Good luck and keep at it.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 16, 2007)

Sounds good man.  Good luck with your goals!


----------



## Delusional (Oct 16, 2007)

thanks so much for all the wishes guys, thats some serious encouragement to already help get me going strong. i appreciate it more than you know. i will be bookmarking your journals and doing my best to get a little caught up with them, and visit them often. thanks again 

i decided to take some pictures tomorrow, but was wondering..
when most people post pictures, is it better to flex, or just be relaxed? the reason i ask is because i plan to add pictures every month and i want to be able to see what improvements ive made, and others to be able to see too. just not sure which would be best to do.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 16, 2007)

journals are the way to go! good luck with your training too dude

as for the pics, I think a lot of people do both...both relaxed and flexed pics.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 16, 2007)

i do my comparison pics relaxed


----------



## jokbc52 (Oct 16, 2007)

Good luck with your goals...


----------



## Delusional (Oct 16, 2007)

thank you very much guys  cant wait for tomorrow !


----------



## fufu (Oct 16, 2007)

eat eat eat


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> eat eat eat



haha, i definitely have been eating lately !! just hopefully not overdoing it, but i really doubt i am since the way i was eating before i wasnt gaining.

well im not sure when i want to workout, i feel like i could now but i think i will wait another hour, maybe 2. a friend of mine wanted to come over and work out with me, but he cant make it here for another 5 or 6 hours, and i definitely cant wait that long. 
ill have pictures some time today. both flexed and relaxed, ill do my best to get some decent angles and stuff and ill do the same angles and whatnot every month. really hoping this goes well and i see some slight results each month, even if they're really small. i know eventually i might not get results every month and thats fine, but since im fairly new i figure ill have somethin to look forward to each month (man i hope) also going to snap a couple pictures of my bench. oh jeez just wait until you guys see my set up, its pathetic, tragic, down right horrible. but its all i got to work with and im just glad i got something for now. 

thanks to all who decide to drop by here now and then  ill be updating this again later today probably, and for sure tonight because ill be posting my workout, and what i ate for the day. happy training everyone !


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 17, 2007)

If you stick to your diet and lift consistently you will definitely see results!


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> If you stick to your diet and lift consistently you will definitely see results!



yea thats what im thinking. just going to keep a positive attitude through all this, all the time every single day no matter what. if i can stay strong and focused mentally then i know i will do well and continue to push myself further and further. 
i just finished my workout not too long ago, i cant complain. maybe the numbers werent huge but i felt amazing after i finished. ill go into detail and post my workout tonight, along with pictures ! and damn i gotta say vanilla TrueMass is soooo good.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

whats up :] gona post my workout and my food. thanks for reading

also, my current supplements:
TrueMass
Syntha-6
CellMass
N.O Xplode
Nitrix
Animal Pak
GNC Fish Body Oils 1000
and got some left over gnc pro mega whey i break into every now and then

possibly too much? yeah i couldnt argue really. but its all helped me so far, except for possibly the creatine, i cant say for sure whether or not its working because i dont really know what to expect from it..heh.

*Wed. Workout: 11:20 10/17*(in this exact order)

Front Squat: 1x8 @ 60lbs|| 1x6 @ 60lbs|| 1x8 @ 70lbs
-
SLDL: 2x8 @70lbs|| 1x8 @ 80lbs
-
*(BW) Push-Ups:* Flat: 1x15, 1x6|| Feet Elevated: 1x15, 1x6|| Body Elevated: 1x15, 1x6|| No rest the entire time
-
*Flat Bench Press (BB):*1x8 @ 60lbs|| 1x6 @ 70lbs|| *1x8@80lbs*
-
*Barbell Shoulder Shrugs:* 1x10 @ 70lbs|| *1x10 @ 100lbs*|| 1x8 @ 80lbs
-
*T-Bar Row:* 1x10 @ 65lbs|| *1x10 @ 90lbs*|| 1x8 @ 80lbs

*End Workout: 12:00*

like i said, not big numbers, but it was a good workout for me. i take anywhere from a 5-15 second rest after my first set, 15-25 after my second set, and then after ive completed the exercise (3rd set) i take a 1 minute before i start the next exercise. and during that minute im usually setting up for the next exercise, switching weights, moving something, whatever. ive improved some things in todays workouts, just some exercises ive noticed a decent increase in over the past 5 or 6 workouts, so i put the exercise and reps/weight in bold. *but* i want to say this - im having a problem with squats. i cant do back squats because i dont have a rack or anything, and usually no spotter. so ive been doing front squats. lately i get a pretty bad/annoying pain in my left wrist (like the bottom of it) when i get the bar positioned. it hurts through the entire exercise and its really starting to interfere. its going to suck when i start adding even more weight, but oh well. it cant be nothing serious because my wrist looks fine, who knows.
anyways, i am happy with how todays workout went. i could have done more weight with the SLDL probably but ill try it next time. 

comments, suggestions, criticism, ill take anything at this point. just starting and all im completely open to advice and suggestions, love to hear anyones opinion. 

thanks  posting my diet here soon..


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

*Wed. Food:*

- 3 nitrix
- 1 packet cranberry oatmeal/1 scoop syntha-6/2tbsp milled flax seed|| 1 banana
- 1 cup of coffee 
- 2 scoops n.o xplode/12oz water - 10 minutes before workout
- 1 scoop cellmass immediately after work out
- 3 scoops truemass/16oz fat free milk/20g dextrose 10 minutes after cellmass
- sweet potato|| brown rice|| hard boiled egg
- 3 nitrix
- broccoli and cauliflower mix (steamed)|| tilapia fillet|| activia yogurt/2tbsp milled flax seed|| 1 packet blueberry oatmeal/2tbsp wheat germ
- (snack) clif builders bar
- 3 nitrix
- around 1 cup cottage cheese, 1 scoop syntha-6
- maybe a small snack before bed if hungry

water: around 150oz

i smoked some mj with a buddy and got a serious case of the munchies, and hadnt eat for 4 hours so i ate a bit more than i normally would


----------



## jokbc52 (Oct 17, 2007)

i think i might switch the order of pushups and bench press,  Also if you are trying to bulk i would maybe incress the rest time between sets, i dont know what your calories look like but i might add somemore calories...just my two cents


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

jokbc52 said:


> i think i might switch the order of pushups and bench press,  Also if you are trying to bulk i would maybe incress the rest time between sets, i dont know what your calories look like but i might add somemore calories...just my two cents



thanks for the suggestions jok. i will switch the order of push ups and bench press next time. will doing that help my bench press or what? 
how much rest time in between sets do you think i should try?
and how much rest time in between exercises do you think i should try?

as for the eating im pretty sure i got a reasonable amount of calories, but i cant say that for a fact because i dont keep track of my calories. and the only things i measure out are little things like milled flax seed and wheat germ. everything else i just eat reasonable portions of. i know my post workout shake has about 950 calories alone, so on workout days that accounts for quite a bit of my calorie intake i guess. weighing myself tuesday so ill be able to see if i need to eat a bit more or not.

thanks again for the comments jok, appreciate it


----------



## Mista (Oct 17, 2007)

Delusional said:


> *Wed. Food:*
> 
> - 3 nitrix
> - 1 packet cranberry oatmeal/1 scoop syntha-6/2tbsp milled flax seed|| 1 banana
> ...



It doesn't look like you get much protein.


----------



## Mista (Oct 17, 2007)

Delusional said:


> *Wed. Food:*
> 
> 
> - 1 packet cranberry oatmeal/2tbsp milled flax seed|| 1 banana
> ...



It actually doesn't look like much food at all.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

Mista said:


> It doesn't look like you get much protein.



its possible yes. my pwo shake has like 68, syntha-6 has 22. thats where some of my protein today came from. then the hard-boiled egg, tilapia fillet, clif builder bar. i actually think i got like 140ish, if not a bit more  that might be..too much?  and i was planning on having ½ cup cottage cheese and a scoop of syntha-6 in water before i went to bed.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2007)

Mista said:


> It actually doesn't look like much food at all.



I'd have to agree.


I think if you want to get bigger you may want to up your food a little.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

damn. really? well on off days id end up eating more food because i wouldnt be having a pwo shake. and truemass, my pwo shake has 68g protein. plus the scoop of syntha-6 i had in my oatmeal was 22g cause thats the only way i can think of to get in some protein for breakfast. i either have oatmeal with 1 scoop syntha-6 and 2tbsp milled flax seed, or a bowl of uncle sams cereal (or some sort of bran flake cereal) with 1 scoop syntha-6 and 2tbsp milled flax seed in the mornings. i like it better than eggs, and thats all i can think of.

so even though i got a lot of protein from shakes, do you think i should still eat more foods with protein along with the shakes?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2007)

Delusional said:


> damn. really? well on off days id end up eating more food because i wouldnt be having a pwo shake. and truemass, my pwo shake has 68g protein. plus the scoop of syntha-6 i had in my oatmeal was 22g cause thats the only way i can think of to get in some protein for breakfast. i either have oatmeal with 1 scoop syntha-6 and 2tbsp milled flax seed, or a bowl of uncle sams cereal (or some sort of bran flake cereal) with 1 scoop syntha-6 and 2tbsp milled flax seed in the mornings. i like it better than eggs, and thats all i can think of.
> 
> so even though i got a lot of protein from shakes, do you think i should still eat more foods with protein along with the shakes?



It might be a good idea. And your saying your PWO is 68 grams of protein and then your adding a scoop of syntha-6 on top of that. That is a waste. I don't think the body can absorb more than 50 g of protein at a time. I'd do the scoop of syntha-6 at another time. You need to spread your protein throughout the day.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry, wait you had the syntha-6 with the oatmeal. There are a lot of other protein sources besides powder. Tuna, etc.


----------



## jokbc52 (Oct 17, 2007)

real food is always the way to go shakes are great when your in a hurry and dont have time but chicken steak and fish are better.... and on the rest thing i think you might want to go to atleast a minute between sets, if i am reading what you did correctly you did one big super set which is good if you are trying to cut... When i am trying to gain strenght i don't super set much of anything and i have between one and two minutes of rest but then i am also in the gym for an hour and a half....


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

jokbc52 said:


> real food is always the way to go shakes are great when your in a hurry and dont have time but chicken steak and fish are better.... and on the rest thing i think you might want to go to atleast a minute between sets, if i am reading what you did correctly you did one big super set which is good if you are trying to cut... When i am trying to gain strenght i don't super set much of anything and i have between one and two minutes of rest but then i am also in the gym for an hour and a half....



well, i superset my push ups today but thats it. i duno, doing that pumps me up for the rest of my workout i suppose.

but, the the rest of my workout i do this: after first set of exercise i rest 5-15 seconds, after the second set i rest 15-30, and then after the final set i rest for 1 minute, some times 2 before i go onto a completely different exercise. my resting time just depends on how im feeling really.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Sorry, wait you had the syntha-6 with the oatmeal. There are a lot of other protein sources besides powder. Tuna, etc.



yea in the mornings ill either have oatmeal or cereal, and i throw in a scoop of syntha-6.
my pwo shake is 3 scoops truemass with the 16oz of fat free milk and 20g dextrose. 3 scoops truemass and 16oz fat free milk (which is what they have nutrition facts for on the back of the bottle) comes out to 68g protein but that seems to be what they recommend to use so thats just what ive always done. 

tonight before bed i will have some taco meat (lean beef with 2 packages of that taco ortega stuff) with some tomatoes and a bit of sour cream, and also some cottage cheese. ill have that instead of what i planned on eating, which was a scoop of syntha-6 and some cottage cheese.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

*Pictures: 10/17/07*

(flexed)






(flexed)





(flexed)





(flexed)





(relaxed)






lol man, i look fucked up. but thats because i am  see those bottles of pills behind me? one of them is 500mg vicoden, the other is some generic oxy's, i am on a bit of both  that and some weed, lol. i get crazy eyes when im fucked up


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2007)

Delusional said:


> yea in the mornings ill either have oatmeal or cereal, and i throw in a scoop of syntha-6.
> my pwo shake is 3 scoops truemass with the 16oz of fat free milk and 20g dextrose. 3 scoops truemass and 16oz fat free milk (which is what they have nutrition facts for on the back of the bottle) comes out to 68g protein but that seems to be what they recommend to use so thats just what ive always done.
> 
> tonight before bed i will have some taco meat (lean beef with 2 packages of that taco ortega stuff) with some tomatoes and a bit of sour cream, and also some cottage cheese. ill have that instead of what i planned on eating, which was a scoop of syntha-6 and some cottage cheese.



Yeah, I def. think you'd be better off throwing some real food into the equation.


----------



## Mista (Oct 17, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I def. think you'd be better off throwing some real food into the equation.



I agree, I would only have one shake a day.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

okay. well i like to have a scoop of syntha-6 in the mornings with whatever else im eating, and a scoop of syntha-6 before bed with whatever else im eating. there are days when i just have a scoop in the morning. usually i get in a fair amount of food each day, but i was out of the house today for almost 5 hours when id only expected to be gone an hour or 2, so that did kind of mess with my eating schedule and all. tomorrow will be different, ill be sure to post all i eat and hope that you guys drop back in here and tell me what you think.

thanks for all the tips, suggestions, and help so far. give all the info you feel like giving because im like a sponge right now, trying to take in as much as i can.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 18, 2007)

What kind of routine are you doing now?  Do you always do a full body work out or do you have a split of some kind (push/pull/legs, chest/back/legs)?  

The way I think of diet is that each meal needs 3 things protein, fats, and most important for you is carbs.  So what I do is eat 3 big meals (breakfast, lunch, dinner) with healthy real food, and 2 replacement meals a day in between breakfast-lunch and another between lunch-dinner.  In my replacement meal I use 12oz water mixed with whey, flax seed oil, and oatmeal all mixed together.  If you do this properly your body will never go more that 3 hours with out food.  And make sure you get LOTS of cals and water, mary jane can help out with that (dry mouth + munchies) lol.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice workout man, looking good 

as for doing bench before pushups, it's best because you want as much energy as possible for the heavier lifts such as bench, so doing that before pushups will give you that.


----------



## goob (Oct 18, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> . And make sure you get LOTS of cals and water, mary jane can help out with that (dry mouth + munchies) lol.


 
Mary jane is the ultimate bulking 'supplement'  an appetite booster extrodinaire. Helps with DOMS too. Totally useless on a cut though.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 18, 2007)

goob said:


> Mary jane is the ultimate bulking 'supplement'  an appetite booster extrodinaire. Helps with DOMS too. Totally useless on a cut though.



Amen brother!


----------



## Delusional (Oct 18, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> What kind of routine are you doing now?  Do you always do a full body work out or do you have a split of some kind (push/pull/legs, chest/back/legs)?
> 
> The way I think of diet is that each meal needs 3 things protein, fats, and most important for you is carbs.  So what I do is eat 3 big meals (breakfast, lunch, dinner) with healthy real food, and 2 replacement meals a day in between breakfast-lunch and another between lunch-dinner.  In my replacement meal I use 12oz water mixed with whey, flax seed oil, and oatmeal all mixed together.  If you do this properly your body will never go more that 3 hours with out food.  And make sure you get LOTS of cals and water, mary jane can help out with that (dry mouth + munchies) lol.



hey jail. yeah im currently trying full body workouts. for a number of reasons i guess. 1 - i never feel sore after a workout, like ever. if i do its just a slight soreness and when i move certain ways. 2 - i feel like i have a lot of work to do and a lot of changes to make, so working my entire body couldnt hurt? 3 - im also still trying to focus real hard on my form and make sure i am doing things correctly. ive tried 2 or 3 other routines and just really enjoy the full body at the moment. hopefully i do end up getting some good results from it like im thinking i will. 

yeah about the diet, im still constantly tweaking it and working on it. its fuckin crazy that dieting could actually almost be harder than working out..haha. today i have eaten a lot more real food, but i know i still could improve. ill post my meals later tonight. lol yeah, i cant get enough of mary jane


----------



## Delusional (Oct 18, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> nice workout man, looking good
> 
> as for doing bench before pushups, it's best because you want as much energy as possible for the heavier lifts such as bench, so doing that before pushups will give you that.



thanks scar !   i just cant wait until i can put some '100lbs' next to a few or more exercises. thats one of my main goals i guess, to get to 100lbs on as many exercises as possible. 

about the bench before pushups, man i cant believe that didnt cross my mind. that makes perfect sense and i cant believe ive been doing it the other way around now. i might possibly be able to do more weight on my bench now that ive switched it around to the way its supposed to be, or at least be able to do more reps.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 18, 2007)

one thing that bums me out though. i look pretty damn good in those pictures. i look pretty big and muscular, its crazy looking at those pictures really. i love it. but at the same time, its like i look at the pictures then i look down at myself and it doesnt seem like thats me. like my muscles look bigger in the pics than they really are. eh who knows, i do think i look pretty good so far i guess


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 18, 2007)

I did full body for a while when I first started also.  But after switching to a split I saw way better results and got stronger faster to.  Push/pull/legs is the easiest split to start.  You shouldn't have a problem getting ur 100lb lift goal, your already almost there with your mighty t-bar rows!


----------



## Delusional (Oct 18, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> I did full body for a while when I first started also.  But after switching to a split I saw way better results and got stronger faster to.  Push/pull/legs is the easiest split to start.  You shouldn't have a problem getting ur 100lb lift goal, your already almost there with your mighty t-bar rows!



i actually was pretty interested in push/pull/legs not too long ago, but for some reason i couldnt get a good routine set up. after my work out friday i will try and design a few over the weekend, and possibly begin one monday. thanks for the comments and tips bro. much appreciated. and yeah i like doing t-bar rows for some reason, at the moment theyre definitely one of my favorite exercises. really hoping to be able to bench 100 eventually  though, thats something im going crazy about. thanks again man


----------



## Delusional (Oct 18, 2007)

_Sleep Time:_ Around 6½ hours

*Thursday Food (Off Day):*
*[-]* 3 nitrix || 1 scoop cellmass
*[-]* bowl of bran flakes/10oz fat free milk/1 scoop syntha-6 || 1 piece ezekiel bread || 3 fish oil pills 
*[-]* pure protein protein bar
*[-]* 6-inch chicken teriyaki sub/lettuce/cucumbers/tomatoe/mustard, on wheat bread || pure protein karma snack bar
*[-]* 3 nitrix
*[-]* red bull || low carb low cal fuze drink
*[-]* grilled chicken strips || broccoli/cauliflower mix || sweet potato || tilapia fillet || 1 piece ezekiel bread
*[-]* 1 cup cottage cheese/peanut butter/wheat germ || red apple || honey apple || 3 fish oil pills
*[-]* 3 nitrix
*[-]* 4oz strawberry milk/1 scoop syntha-6

*[-]* Water: around 135oz

*[-]* workout tomorrow, around 11am. cant wait  also got a friend coming over to workout with me, but that could be kinda bad because it might slow things down a bit. oh well. after fridays total body workout i plan to try and design a push/pull/legs routine, i might even try and design a second one too, so i can have 2 to choose between or maybe even switch between the two every 2-4 weeks. i suck at making p/p/l routines though. ill post my ideas for a routine maybe if anyone is willing to help make improvements where they are needed. have a nice night everyone !


----------



## vortrit (Oct 18, 2007)

Delusional said:


> _Sleep Time:_ Around 6½ hours
> 
> *Thursday Food (Off Day):*
> *[-]* 3 nitrix || 1 scoop cellmass
> ...



If you look through my journal you can get some ideas for p/p/l. It's actually a good idea to have 2 different routines and rotate them. It's really not that difficult to make one.


----------



## Big G (Oct 19, 2007)

Watch for processed sugars. I guarantee your protein bar and strawberry milk are loaded full of 'em. And, don't fall for the whole MaltoDextrin complex-carb-only trick. MaltoDextrin is sugar bound with hydrogen. The hydrogen chains break as soon as ingested and all you get is raw nutrientless simple-carb sugar. Screw sugar! Eat real food!


----------



## Delusional (Oct 19, 2007)

*Friday 10/19*

*Friday 10/19*

*[-] Front Squats:* 1x10 @ 80lbs || *1x10 @ 90lbs* || *1x8 @ 90lbs*
*[-] SLDL (really focused on hamstrings):* 1x10 @ 80lbs || 1x10 @ 90lbs || *1x8 @ 100lbs*
*[-]Bent Over Barbell Rows:* *1x10 @ 86lbs* || 1x10 @ 80lbs || 1x8 @ 80lbs
*[-] Barbell Curls:* *1x10 @ 60lbs *
*[-] Alternating DB Curls:* *2x10 @ 31lbs*
*[-] Flat Bench:* *1x10 @ 86lbs* 
*[-] Incline Dumbbell Press:* *2x10 @ 31lbs*
[-] Push-Ups: Flat:  1x15 || Feet Elevated: 1x15 || Body Elevated: 1x12 (didnt rest at all between push-ups)

*[-]* workout rating:  - 8 out of 10 
*[-]* broke some records today: front squats, sldl, bent over bb row, barbell curl, db curl, flat bench bb, incline db press   

today had a friend come over, hes starting to come over more often now to workout when i do. its cool, i like having someone to workout with and it helped me slow down a bit and rest between sets. was some pretty good motivation too. this was going to be my last full body workout for a while so i was really just testing some of the muscles i plan to focus on, and getting an idea of where everything is at. i am psyched about todays workout, like i said not huge numbers but for me it was heavy weight. and it felt great lifting the entire time, i felt more than great and i  still feel good afterwards, just barely sore. (thanksweed) pushed myself pretty hard, did everything i had set out to do, rested about 45 seconds to 1 minute or a bit more between nearly every set except for when i did push-ups. also upped the weight on basically every exercise and was surprised i handled it as well as i did. really went for 10 reps as much as i could. my wrist didnt hurt doing the front squats today, either. yup, im pretty happy with how today went.
now going to try and design a couple of push/pull/leg routines over the weekend, and like i said start one monday. but, ive decided that ill go 2 weeks of p/p/l, and then monday ill do a full body workout to see where im at on a couple exercises, and then hop back into the p/p/l for another 2 weeks. that sound alright? im pretty excited and anxious about it, and hope i see some good improvements after 2 weeks. i want to get my bench up to 100lbs but i dont think 2 weeks will be enough time. 

ill post my food later tonight, its not the best but its not bad. could be worse... hah  

take care guys, happy training


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

That looks good. Yeah, sometimes I'm not very good at resting between sets, but I've been a lot better lately.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

And congratulations on your records (PR's).


----------



## goob (Oct 19, 2007)

Good work Del.  Sounds like you've learned a lot and are putting it into practice.  The only way is up, and I don't think you'll take long in getting there.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> And congratulations on your records (PR's).



thanks man :] so pr = previous record? or what? hah always wondered that. and i think the longer resting times helped me get a better workout today so im definitely going to rest up between sets


----------



## Delusional (Oct 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Good work Del.  Sounds like you've learned a lot and are putting it into practice.  The only way is up, and I don't think you'll take long in getting there.



thanks a lot goob !  yeah ive done my best to learn as much as i can, really dont know where id be right now if i hadnt gotten help and ideas and stuff from so many people here. im having a lot of fun now, too. already cant wait to work out monday. thanks for the comment bro, appreciate it  i hope it doesnt take too long to get there, just want all this hard work to pay off and be noticeable


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

Delusional said:


> thanks man :] so pr = previous record? or what? hah always wondered that. and i think the longer resting times helped me get a better workout today so im definitely going to rest up between sets



Yeah, good idea on the rest. Actually, I think that's what it mean. To be honest, I'm not 100% though.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 19, 2007)

looking good man, I take it those bold are the PRs? if so awesome job! you'll be reaching your goals in no time.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 19, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> looking good man, I take it those bold are the PRs? if so awesome job! you'll be reaching your goals in no time.



thanks scar  yeah the ones in bold are my PR's, im thankful i managed to progress in basically everything gotta enjoy that while it lasts. thanks again man


----------



## Delusional (Oct 19, 2007)

Sleep Time: 8½ hours

*[-]* 3 nitrix
*[-]* packet oatmeal/2tbsp milled flax seed || banana || 1 piece ezekiel bread || 3 fish oil pills
*[-]* 2½ tbsp n.o xplode
*[-]* 1 scoop cellmass immediately after work out
*[-]* 3 scoops truemass/16oz fat free milk/20g dextrose
*[-]* sweet potato || broccoli/cauliflower mix || grilled chicken strips || 2 protein bars
*[-]* red bull
*[-]* 3 nitrix
*[-]* little over 1 cup cottage cheese/2tbsp wheat germ/2tbsp peanut butter || pouch of tuna || pure protein bar
*[-]* 3 nitrix || 1 scoop cellmass
*[-]*salad: iceberg lettuce, tomato, cubed ham, 2tbsp mayonnaise
*[-]* possible snack before bed: 1 scoop syntha-6 in 4oz strawberry milk

*[-] Water: Around 165oz*

*[-]* Today's Eating:  i know i didnt eat that good today. i need to work on this badly. i also feel like i ate too much, although i havent eaten the salad yet, or syntha-6 with strawberry milk. those are just what i have planned to eat later tonight. still feel like i ate a bit too much though. i weigh around 127 right now. i really want to gain weight, but i dont want to gain it the bad way and end up gaining more fat than anything, you know? hopefully i can shape my diet up and get my eating habits right.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 19, 2007)

*My New Routines*

well ive been sitting here for almost a good 45 minutes now, trying to set up a decent push/pull/leg routine. well actually it was only a bit harder because i wanted to design two different routines, so i could switch between the two every now and then. some things to *keep in mind:* i only have dumbbells, a barbell, 10lb kettle weights, a crappy bench that only switches to incline. i have to go to the park at the school by my house to do pull ups. my exercise room here at home has a low and also angled ceiling, so i cant do standing exercises because theres no way i can extend my arms, that also makes exercises like the step up impossible. bleh  so this is what i got and really i think its as good as its going to get. if anyone has some suggestions or any comments, anything at all. please share  im not the greatest when it comes to designing routines. here goes.

*Push/Pull/Legs Routine #1:*

*Pull:
Bent Over Barbell Row 
Barbell Shrug 
Barbell Curl 
T-Bar Row 
Close Grip Chin Ups

Push:
Flat Bench Press
Skull Crusher
Flat Dumbbell Flyes
Lying Over-Head Tricep Extension
Push-Ups (Flat/Body Elevated, Wide Grip)

Legs:
Standing Calf Raises
Front Squat (ATG)
SLDL (Working calves)
Lunges*


*Push/Pull/Legs Routine #2

Pull: 
Bent-Over One Arm Dumbbell Row
Alternating Dumbbell Curls, Standing
Dumbbell Lateral Raises (Front/Side)
T-Bar Row
Wide Grip Pull Ups

Push:
Seated Military Press
Close Grip Bench Press
Incline Dumbbell Press
Incline Dumbbell Flyes
Push Ups (Close grip, Thumbs touching to work triceps) (Feet Elevated, Wide Grip)

Legs:
Standing Calf Raises
Back Squat (ATG)
SLDL (Working hamstrings)
Lunges*

hope its not too horrible  also, ill be doing the exercises in this EXACT order. and ill do pull monday, push wednesday, and legs friday, and then take the weekend off. does that sound right for me? 

have a good night everyone


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2007)

PR stands for a personal record

so you got a few new PR's


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 20, 2007)

are those 2 different push/pull/legs routines that you plan on doing? or are you going to just chose 1 of them?


----------



## Delusional (Oct 20, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> are those 2 different push/pull/legs routines that you plan on doing? or are you going to just chose 1 of them?



two different ones. like ill do routine #1 for 2 weeks, then do #2 for a week (maybe 2) then go back to #1 and see how good of gains i get doing that. im just limited to certain exercises, so thats why theres some similarities between them, but i tried to switch it up with different exercises the best i could. 
but, what do you think?


----------



## Delusional (Oct 20, 2007)

PreMier said:


> PR stands for a personal record
> 
> so you got a few new PR's



yeah that makes a lot more sense. thanks


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 20, 2007)

Delusional said:


> two different ones. like ill do routine #1 for 2 weeks, then do #2 for a week (maybe 2) then go back to #1 and see how good of gains i get doing that. im just limited to certain exercises, so thats why theres some similarities between them, but i tried to switch it up with different exercises the best i could.
> but, what do you think?



that could work, but if you're new to lifting you're going to have some good gains for a couple, if not more, months anyway with one routine and a good diet. 

I'd probably just stick to the one, that's just me though, it's easier to keep track of your progression that way.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 20, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> that could work, but if you're new to lifting you're going to have some good gains for a couple, if not more, months anyway with one routine and a good diet.
> 
> I'd probably just stick to the one, that's just me though, it's easier to keep track of your progression that way.



well ive been lifting and dieting consistently for the past 4 months. but i do feel like i am progressing nicely each month. this journal would be my way of keeping track of everything though. might do routine 1 for a month then switch to routine 2. i know sooner or later ill want to switch up the exercises, after i progress in something quite nicely i would want to move onto a different exercise and get another muscle caught up a bit, you know? hope that made sense..so yeah, ill do one for a month then switch to the other for a month. and i think ill start routine #1 first. sound good? thanks for replying scar


----------



## Delusional (Oct 21, 2007)

posting what i ate yesterday, to remind me how much i suck at dieting and how i need to fix this now.

*Saturday (Off Day):*
_
7½ hours sleep_

*[-]* 3 nitrix 1 scoop cellmass
*[-]* 1 packet cranberry oatmeal/1 scoop gnc whey/2tbsp milled flax seed/1tbsp olive oil
*[-]* cup of coffee || protein bar
*[-]* 3 nitrix
*[-]* 2 ground chuck hamburgers/iceberg lettuce/tomato/brown mustard on wheat bread || protein bar
*[-]* 1 scoop syntha-6/5oz strawberry milk || 2 protein bars
*[-]* 4 mikes hard
*[-]* 3 nitrix
*
[-] Water: Around 135oz *

*[-]* todays eating  it started off ok, but then it started to go downhill. im pissed at myself for not sticking to a decent diet, i cant make any excuses. starting today im not making anymore mistakes, going to do the best i can to eat good.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 21, 2007)

Delusional said:


> posting what i ate yesterday, to remind me how much i suck at dieting and how i need to fix this now.
> 
> *Saturday (Off Day):*
> _
> ...



Just keep on eating and when your done eating eat some more!  You should try adding some calorie dense food to your diet like flax seed oil, nuts, and things like that.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 21, 2007)

Delusional said:


> well ive been lifting and dieting consistently for the past 4 months. but i do feel like i am progressing nicely each month. this journal would be my way of keeping track of everything though. might do routine 1 for a month then switch to routine 2. i know sooner or later ill want to switch up the exercises, after i progress in something quite nicely i would want to move onto a different exercise and get another muscle caught up a bit, you know? hope that made sense..so yeah, ill do one for a month then switch to the other for a month. and i think ill start routine #1 first. sound good? thanks for replying scar



that sounds like a plan. even if you wanted to do it for 6-8 weeks, and then switch it up, that would be pretty good too I would think.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 21, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Just keep on eating and when your done eating eat some more!  You should try adding some calorie dense food to your diet like flax seed oil, nuts, and things like that.



haha yeah. i try to. i thought eating would be the easiest thing when it came to bulking, but damn..its actually difficult at times. 
thanks for the tips. i have some things like milled flax seed, wheat germ, ezekiel bread, olive oil, and uncle sam cereal which contains flax seed. i eat most of these things daily, too. i also have fish oil pills too that i take twice a day
but even with all that do you think i should still get somethin like flax seed oil? . i dont know much about flax or what it does so yeah. 

dieting was better today though, only had one protein bar, 2 shakes. but now im drinking some mikes hard, bleh. oh well, drinking is something i dont do often. going to finish off some more mikes, watch weeds, and fall asleep. take care guys


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 22, 2007)

Delusional said:


> haha yeah. i try to. i thought eating would be the easiest thing when it came to bulking, but damn..its actually difficult at times.
> thanks for the tips. i have some things like milled flax seed, wheat germ, ezekiel bread, olive oil, and uncle sam cereal which contains flax seed. i eat most of these things daily, too. i also have fish oil pills too that i take twice a day
> but even with all that do you think i should still get somethin like flax seed oil? . i dont know much about flax or what it does so yeah.
> 
> dieting was better today though, only had one protein bar, 2 shakes. but now im drinking some mikes hard, bleh. oh well, drinking is something i dont do often. going to finish off some more mikes, watch weeds, and fall asleep. take care guys




I like eating cereal to, its easy as hell to make and has lots of carbs.  It sounds like ur getting enough EFAs. HAHA Weeds, that shit is funny as hell, that black dude from 40y/o virgin has to be a stoner.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 22, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> I like eating cereal to, its easy as hell to make and has lots of carbs.  It sounds like ur getting enough EFAs. HAHA Weeds, that shit is funny as hell, that black dude from 40y/o virgin has to be a stoner.



lmao yeah, i had only heard about the show from a friend and didnt know anything about it really. went and rented the first season and i couldnt believe that black dude was in it, ahahaha. i love that guy. he was fuckin hilarious in 40 year old virgin and ive seen that movie at least 20 times. he definitely has GOT to be a stoner, i wouldnt doubt it. they did smoke out of an apple in 40 year old virgin too, lol. ive only watched a few episodes of weeds so far but i can already say i like it, some pretty good actors and its just one of those shows i can sit back, relax, and watch while getting fucked up. i also am into the show DEXTER, not sure why but i got addicted to that show fast.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 22, 2007)

*Monday 10/22: Pull*

*[-] Bent Over Barbell Row:* 1x8 @ 80lbs || 1x8 @ 90lbs || *1x8 @ 100lbs*
*[-] Barbell Shrug:* 1x10 @ 100lbs || *1x8 @ 116lbs* || 1x8 @ 100lbs
*[-] Barbell Curl:* 2x8 @ 60lbs || *1x6 @ 70lbs*
*[-] T-Bar Row:* *2x10 @ 100lbs* || 1x10 @ 80lbs
Close Grip Chin Ups    
*
[-] Workout rating:*  7 out of 10

*[-]* id been anxious to workout since friday night pretty much. i worked out that day and already felt well recovered and couldnt wait to lift again. my friend was supposed to come over and workout with me, he didnt. which kind of sucked, i dont think i can rely on him to come over and workout too much, so i just need to get used to going solo. i want to keep pushing myself as hard as i can, which some times is difficult for me to do but i did well today. the barbell curls seem to be giving me a hard time, it took me a few weeks to up the weight from 60 to 70, and doing 70 was pretty damn hard for me  also didnt get to do my chin ups today. i have no way to do them here at my house, i swear no way at all. there is nothing outside of my house, or even close to my house to do pull ups on either. i have to drive to the playground at a school near my house and do them there, heh. ...and it was wayyyy too freezing outside to do that. so this sucks, winter is nearly here, its fucking freezing out almost every day it seems..and i have no way to do pull ups. fuck..


----------



## the other half (Oct 22, 2007)

great to see that u started a  journal, alot of good advice to be had here.
all i can say is you are  young, take advantage of your natural testosterone.

eat alot and hit the weights hard and what u gain now u will appreciate later.

and remember if its not in the house you wont eat it. that goes for good food and bad.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 22, 2007)

NICE! Gr8 work out bro.  They sell pull up bars @ Sport Authority for like 20 bucks, they go right in your door and work good.


----------



## the other half (Oct 22, 2007)

also if you have a spotter you can do alot of exercises from your knees.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 22, 2007)

*other half -* yeah im definitely glad that i started this journal  i can already tell it will help contribute to everything im working for. yeah im glad i started when i did, but i really wish id of started and stuck with it back when i was 16, 17, etc. there are certain days when i do have a friend over and he spots me when needed, but then he doesnt come over every time so theres days when im on my own, too. so youre saying i can do things like military presses on my knees? i thought about that, just wasnt sure how good it would go. thanks for stopping by my journal, appreciate it ! 

*jailhouse -* thanks bro !  yeah ive just started to look into the pull up bars. something about them almost scares me, like if theyre really THAT stable and dependable. and i definitely wouldnt want one that i have to screw into my wall or something, cause for some reason i see myself ripping it out of the wall lol.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 22, 2007)

I had a pull up bar @ my old apartment and it worked nice.  Myn had 2 brackets that screwed in the the wall then the bar slides into the brackets.  I never felt like it was gunna come out the wall or was unstable.


----------



## Big G (Oct 22, 2007)

*Eat, eat, eat!! - It's in the ratio of foods that you eat!!*

A quick word about you diet...

Try using Fitday.com to make some *balanced *meals. If each meal is balanced then your total daily food intake will be balanced too. Aim for 35%protein, 45%carbs, 20%fat. 

If you know, for example, that you have chicken and bread, plug that in. You'll find 2slices of Ezekiel bread + 6oz chicken is only about 400cal and it's low in fat. To compensate, add maybe ½oz almonds. That'll take it to around 500cal, but that may still be a bit short in carbs. There's also nothing fresh in that meal so you may want to add a peach, a few chunks of pineapple, a kiwi fruit and maybe some tomatoes on your sandwich. That should put you just over 600 (which, with 6 meals daily, would put you around 3,500cal daily - probably OK for you for a bulk).

See what I mean? 

(1) Make sample meals by picking foods... e.g.  banana, PP shake, toast w/PB 
(2) adjust quantities to get the ratio & calories you want.

Make loads of meals so you know things to make whatever your protein source. And try to include fresh fruit/veg with EVERY meal. Nothing processed - That includes your protein bars!

+ Protein EVERY 3 hours, without fail!!

Trust me - You will grow. I'm 15lb up on March!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2007)

i would eat everything.. hell, when i was 20 I would eat 20 slices of pizza in one sitting!  you are pretty lean and i would just straight up bulk if i were you, but get adequate protein


----------



## vortrit (Oct 22, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i would eat everything.. hell, when i was 20 I would eat 20 slices of pizza in one sitting!  you are pretty lean and i would just straight up bulk if i were you, but get adequate protein



Yeah, you might be onto something. I've always been pretty chuncky until I started lifting, but I would probably cheat more if I could get away with it.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 22, 2007)

workouts are coming along great!


----------



## goob (Oct 22, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i would eat everything.. hell, when i was 20 I would eat 20 slices of pizza in one sitting! you are pretty lean and i would just straight up bulk if i were you, but get adequate protein


 
Yeah dude, if your pretty skinny as it is, you could probably get away with eating a little more dirty.... 

(the weed will help with that  )


----------



## Big G (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah, maybe. Better food will probably still yeild better results. But I know what you mean... he is 20 afterall.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 23, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> I like eating cereal to, its easy as hell to make and has lots of carbs.  It sounds like ur getting enough EFAs. HAHA Weeds, that shit is funny as hell, that black dude from 40y/o virgin has to be a stoner.



lol i was watched some more episodes of weeds last night. and you know the old chick in 40 year old virgin, the lady who owned the tv store he works at? shes the "candyman" in weeds, haha. youd have to see it man.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 23, 2007)

Big G said:


> Yeah, maybe. Better food will probably still yeild better results. But I know what you mean... he is 20 afterall.



i kinda..dont get what you guys all mean  
yeah im skinny, but i still do got a decent amount of muscle on me. last tuesday i weighed 127, weighed myself today and im 128. so that isnt too bad i suppose, a pound in a week. i figured if i started cheating or something that id end up having most of the food be stored as fat? like i dont want to eat like mad and eat somewhat unhealthy, and gain fat because of it. i want to try and gain weight as healthy as possible.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2007)

your an ecto.. you dont have any damn fat!  you should bulk man, thats what you gotta do sometimes to gain muscle.  once you reach a certian point, then cut down and start all over again.


----------



## the other half (Oct 23, 2007)

ya there is nothing wrong with alittle bit of fat, just dont get the love handles going, because they never want to leave. i've had mine for about 20 years.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 23, 2007)

PreMier said:


> your an ecto.. you dont have any damn fat!  you should bulk man, thats what you gotta do sometimes to gain muscle.  once you reach a certian point, then cut down and start all over again.



yea ive been trying to bulk, guess im just not doing so well. august 28th i weighed 114lbs, now i weigh 128. is that a pretty good start?


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 23, 2007)

Delusional said:


> lol i was watched some more episodes of weeds last night. and you know the old chick in 40 year old virgin, the lady who owned the tv store he works at? shes the "candyman" in weeds, haha. youd have to see it man.



Ya I know who ur takin about, I cant picture that chick smokin for some reason.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 24, 2007)

*Wednesday 10/24: Push*

*[-] Flat Bench Press:* 2x10 @ 80lbs || *2x4 @ 96lbs*
[-] SkullCrusher: 2x10 @ 40lbs
[-] Close Grip Bench Press: 2x10 @ 60lbs
[-] Flat Dumbbell Flyes: 3x10 @ 25lbs
[-] Lying Over-Head Tricep Extension: 3x10 @ 35lbs
[-] Push-Ups (Flat/Body Elevated, Wide Grip):   

*[-] Workout rating:*    6 out of 10

[-] my friend came over for todays workout. got a PR in flat bench press today but i had to do 2 sets of 4 instead of a set of 8 or 10. it still felt pretty good though and maybe next week i can give 100 a try. worked the triceps quite a bit today, next push week i will possibly switch out one of the tri exercises with a shoulder one, like seated overhead dumbbell press or something. one bad thing about todays workout was me and my friend both ended up feeling sick to our stomachs and throwing up. id never felt that way before during a workout. i think it was because we were working pretty hard at a good rate, and had drank a FUZE energy drink before working out. probably just didnt set well in my stomach but its just weird that me and him both got sick. so i didnt get to do push ups today, was already pretty worn out and when i tried it just wasnt going to happen. plus throwing up didnt really help me to get in the groove. im still pretty satisfied with today though.

legs friday, happy training everybody !


----------



## goob (Oct 24, 2007)

Good work man.  It's good that you felt sick, it probably means that you worked yourself damn hard.  I think these days I'd have to _really, really_ destroy myself to get that feeling, but great job.  You've just started out, before long you'll be blasting through workouts like no-bodys business.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah, you must have been haulin' ass to puke! lol, good stuff though man

don't worry about the pushups, doesn't sound like you needed them anyway with that workout.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 24, 2007)

i have never puked on a push day.. but many many times on leg day


----------



## Mista (Oct 24, 2007)

I nearly ralfed last night after leg press.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice work, and nice job on the bench press. That's a pretty impressive number!!!


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 24, 2007)

Gr8 looking work out bro!  Your numbers are moving up fast.  I agree with every one about blowing chunks on leg day, I personally haven't (yet) but Ive come close a few times.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 24, 2007)

*goob -* thanks a lot goob !  yeah id never worked my triceps so hard before, id never even really done a good tricep workout. well i got one today, lol. didnt expect it to be that rough but feels good knowing i pushed through it all and didnt quit. i wasnt sweating, i just started to feel a bit worn out but i kept going just as hard, and eventually my stomach felt upset and i threw up after i tried doing like 3 push ups, bleh. so if i hadnt of tried to do push ups id of never gotten sick. i guess i need to learn when to quit or take a break.

*scar -* hey bro ! yeah me and my friend were going at it hard today, after i finished my set hed almost immediately begin his, and same with me. we kept a good pace going the entire time. yeah i figured i could go without the push ups for that day, and hopefully next time have the strength to do some. thanks 

*pre -* yeah this was my first time puking while working out, i think it was because i was pushing myself pretty hard, getting a little shaky, and that weird drink i had upsetting my stomach. i hardly ever puke, period. can never even make myself puke. so i hope this doesnt happen again -_-

*vort -* thank you thank you  appreciate it bro. yeah im happy with it. i think last time i only did 86lbs so im glad i keep adding weight on there and handling it pretty good. i weigh about 128, so if i can bench 100 id be pretty happy with that for now. 

*jail -* whats up bro  ! thanks  i know im glad that i havent really gotten stuck that bad yet, definitely enjoying this while it lasts. just hope i can bench 100 soon..  yeah friday is my leg day..man im goin to be pissed if i puke


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah, that's pretty good for your weight. My max rep is about what I weigh.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 24, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, that's pretty good for your weight. My max rep is about what I weigh.



yeah. it sucks im so light  going to take me foreverrrrrr to even get up to like 150lbs


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't get caught up in overanalyzing your training and diet.  Too many guys waste too much time worried about what they will eat next, write 5 page reports on their diet program or stay up all night wondering whether they should do 15 reps or 16 reps of seated reverse cable crossover rear delt flyes for their next workout.   A guy your age only needs to do three things:

Eat
Lift Heavy
Sleep

Stop dicking around with supplements.  They are largely a waste of money.  Eat often and clean and you'll be fine.  Also, get out of your basement and find a gym.  If you want to get big fast, put a bar on your back and start squatting heavy.  Stick with heavy, compound movements:  squat, bench, deadlift, bent over rows, military press, etc.  Stay away from cable exercises and machines for now.  

You'll make most of your size and strength gains within the next 3-5 years.  After that, shit comes to a grinding halt and then you can improvise.  Check out my "gear whore training log"  to give you an idea of some of the exercises we do.  Good Luck!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 25, 2007)

Well said Pete


----------



## Delusional (Oct 26, 2007)

*pete -* hey man thanks for stopping by my journal. yeah my diet is okay, not great but not bad. i dont use too many supplements, just the ones that i think almost anyone should use pretty much. yeah i hope to make a lot of gains, ill be staying consistent with my workouts and i have some pretty good routines. thanks for the tips.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 26, 2007)

*Friday 10/26: Legs*

[-] Standing Calf Raises: 3x12 
[-] Front Squat (ATG): 2x8 @ 80lbs
[-] Back Squat (ATG): 1x8 @ 80lbs
[-] Lunges: 3x8 @ 66lbs
[-] SLDL: 2x10 @ 110lbs 
[-] Deadlift: 2x8 @ 110lbs

*[-] Workout rating:*     8 out of 10

[-] my friend came over to workout too. i was feeling a little weak today for some reason, but the past few days have been a bit rough. i still feel like i started off strong and finished stronger. yeah not huge numbers but i dont have a squat rack at the moment so that does suck. i am getting a bench with a squat rack for christmas though, so just have to hold out until then. i took decent amounts of rest in between sets, i was getting pretty worn out and felt a little sick but didnt stop, so thats good. my legs are pretty weak but workouts like this should help me get them stronger. for once im glad its the weekend. monday is a pull day and im hoping to see some improvements in some of my exercises and get some new PR's maybe 

have a good weekend! take care


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2007)

Maybe not huge numbers, but still a nice looking workout nevertheless.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice #s bro!  Every thing looks pretty good, but id move the SLDL, and deads to pull day for sure.


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2007)

Good job.  I wish I had a squat rack and bench etc.... that would be awesome.  So much better not to have the hassle of going to the gym. Home workouts FTW.  (Although you'll get better results at the gym)


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 27, 2007)

great workout man

a squat rack and bench for Christmas is definitely going to come in handy! might be a tad bit hard to put under the Christmas tree though, huh? lol


----------



## vortrit (Oct 27, 2007)

Delusional said:


> yeah. it sucks im so light  going to take me foreverrrrrr to even get up to like 150lbs



Just keep eating and working hard and you'll make it.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 28, 2007)

*vort -* thanks vort  yeah ive been eating a lot more lately, thats for sure. im not losing weight anymore so thats definitely good. hoping to weigh around 130 this tuesday.

*jail -* thanks bro  yeah its funny you say that because while i was doing the deadlifts i started to think "i probably should have done these on pull day.." so i will definitely be switching them over. but as for the SLDL's im not sure, i really really...oh man, realllyyyy feel those in my legs. like theyre one of the most killer exercises for my legs and without them i dont feel like i even did a leg workout. my legs get all shaky and i can barely walk around. since they seem like a big leg workout for me do you think itd be cool to keep them on leg day?

*goob -* thank you  yeah i like to workout at home, a big reason being because the gyms here are horrible. definitely not worth the 25-30$ a month. im guessing you get better results at a gym because theres a better variety of equipment to use?

*scar -* thanks bro ! ahahaha yeah, i was joking with my parents about how they would wrap it and where theyd put it. i might actually have to end up chipping in for it, lol. because the one ive been looking at, the store doesnt have. so id have to order it online (this is where it gets ridiculous) the bench itsself is 150$, then you add shipping and handling charges...300$ so wtf? thats like i just bought 2 of the damn benches, heh. kinda pisses me off that i might end up having to get a 150$ bench for 300$...eh oh well.

thanks guys  take care and happy training. hope everyone is enjoying the weekend. (stay out of trouble jail !!  ) lol


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 28, 2007)

To be honest with you Ive NEVER done a SLDL.  But from what I understand thats a lower back movement.  I'm sure some one will chime in with the answer to that.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 28, 2007)

deadlifts are a lower body movement, they are a hip, glute dominant exercise.  straight leg deadlifts (SLDL) are a hamstring dominant exercise and should also be done on a lower day.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 28, 2007)

PreMier said:


> deadlifts are a lower body movement, they are a hip, glute dominant exercise.  straight leg deadlifts (SLDL) are a hamstring dominant exercise and should also be done on a lower day.



yup, that would be why i feel the way i do after doing them. thanks bro


----------



## PreMier (Oct 28, 2007)

yea, but also keep deadlifts on lower day if you do them, they are not a pull/back day exercise


----------



## PreMier (Oct 28, 2007)

Delusional said:


> *Friday 10/26: Legs*
> 
> [-] Standing Calf Raises: 3x12
> [-] Front Squat (ATG): 2x8 @ 80lbs
> ...



after reading this, i suggest you read the stickies and come up with a new routine.. not being a dick but this routine has way too much shit, and is totally out of balance


----------



## Delusional (Oct 28, 2007)

PreMier said:


> after reading this, i suggest you read the stickies and come up with a new routine.. not being a dick but this routine has way too much shit, and is totally out of balance



well could you just PM me and explain it to me a bit? thatd help more than me reading stickies, cause thats kind of how ive made all my routines.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 28, 2007)

im goin to go pass out, class in the morning.
but if you don't mind.. PM me about my routine. do you mean just my leg routine, or also my push and pull days? thanks


----------



## PreMier (Oct 28, 2007)

this is a good read

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/60738-training-101-a.html

and i like this one as well.  how many days do you want to workout?  there are exercises as well

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/53332-designing-split-routine.html


----------



## Delusional (Oct 29, 2007)

im about to head out to class, i will read them when i get back. hopefully that gives me some new ideas, thanks bro.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 29, 2007)

*Monday 10/29: Pull*

*[-] Bent Over Barbell Row:* 1x8 @ 80lbs || 1x8 @ 100lbs || *1x6 @ 110lbs*
*[-] Barbell Shrug:* 1x8 @ 116 || 1x8 @ 120 lbs || *1x8 @ 140*
*[-] Barbell Curl:* *1x5 @ 80lbs* || 1x8 @ 60lbs || 1x6 @ 60lbs
*[-] T-Bar Row:* 1x10 @ 80 lbs || 1x10 @ 100lbs || *1x12 @ 110lbs*
[-] Pull-Ups (BW): 4x6 || 2x4 || last set did until failure (4)

*[-] Workout rating:*     8 out of 10

[-] my friend came over for todays workout. i started off pretty good with the bent over rows and the shrugs. the barbell curls didnt go nearly as well as id hoped and i think i could have done better. and the t-bars werent really too bad, the last set i did fairly fast with good form. new pr's for everything. rest tomorrow, push wednesday ! already looking forward to it. might go for 100 on bench press.

take care guys


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice workout, but no vertical movements like chins?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2007)

Forget that. I saw the pull-ups later.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 29, 2007)

Good job on the curls!


----------



## Delusional (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks guys, appreciate it  i ate like a horse yesterday. i smoked so much throughout the day..i probably ate like 1,200 more calories than i usually do..lol. i also forgot to weigh myself this morning and had already eaten breakfast and whatnot. i hate when i forget to weigh myself but i was running late for class. ill weigh myself tomorrow, im expecting to be 130-132, somewhere around there. last tuesday i was 128


----------



## Delusional (Oct 30, 2007)

also just wana say that ill be updating every month with pictures. im not expecting some amazing transformation, and im not trying to brag or nothing lol. i just think it will be cool to post new pics every month and see what ive improved on and what needs work. and to give you guys an idea of how things are going for me. i want to gain weight, mass, size, whatever..and a lot of strength. i hope to see and feel a difference in about 6-8 months. my diet is not perfect, but since i am so light and am trying to gain i dont feel as much guilt. right now i do need to pay more attention to my dieting, i dont want to gain fat like crazy because i dont plan to cut for a pretty long time..

thanks everyone who has been reading and helping 

edit: im so psyched for push day tomorrow, lol. im already pumped thinking about it. i think im going to do reps something like 5x5 at 80% of my 1RM. did i say that right? because i still dont really know the terms a lot of people use. but yeah, i figure that will be a real good way to see if ive improved on some exercises and will be a good workout for me.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 30, 2007)

Sounds good bro   I like staying in the 5 rep range to, when I go lower than that things start getting hurt lol.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 30, 2007)

Also did you ever get a chance to read those stickys?  If so what did you thing about them?


----------



## Delusional (Oct 30, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Also did you ever get a chance to read those stickys?  If so what did you thing about them?



the ones that premier posted?


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 30, 2007)

great workout Delusional

see a couple great PRs there.


----------



## goob (Oct 30, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout Delusional
> 
> see a couple great PRs there.


 
2nd that.  Good job.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks guys  you dont know how much i appreciate the support ! 

 - i have to remember to weigh myself tomorrow morning, lol. damnit. the way ive been eating im expecting like 131, last tuesday i weighed 128. i havent been eating that great. i eat healthy, and then i cheat a little bit. its the weed, i gotta stop smoking so many bowls..haha


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2007)

Good work, and good on you for eating more. It's really the way to get bigger. Work hard and eat a lot, but eat clean.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 31, 2007)

Delusional said:


> the ones that premier posted?



ya, Ive skimmed over them in the past.  There pretty nice, lots of info (and reading).


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 31, 2007)

Delusional said:


> thanks guys  you dont know how much i appreciate the support !
> 
> - i have to remember to weigh myself tomorrow morning, lol. damnit. the way ive been eating im expecting like 131, last tuesday i weighed 128. i havent been eating that great. i eat healthy, and then i cheat a little bit. its the weed, i gotta stop smoking so many bowls..haha



One bowl before each meal and i guarantee you'll get plenty of cals, LMAO!


----------



## Delusional (Oct 31, 2007)

i can read and somewhat understand it, but cant put it to use. haha yeah ive been smoking so much lately, that i have to smoke a ton of bowls just to even get a good high and then i get killer munchies.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 31, 2007)

*Friday 10/31: Push*
*
[-] Flat Bench Press:* 1x5 @ 86lbs || 1x5 @ 90lbs || *2x5 @ 102lbs* || 1x5 @ 90lbs
*[-] Seated BB Press:* 5x5 @ 60lbs
[-] Side Laterals: 3x5 @ 10lbs
[-] Front Laterals: 2x5 @ 10lbs
[-] Incline DB Flyes: 5x5 @ 25lbs
[-] Push-Ups: 5x5

*[-] Workout rating:*      9 out of 10

[-] my friend came over for todays workout. i was pretty happy that i benched 102  and we kept a good pace the entire time. definitely felt like i got a good workout. the seated overhead bb press' were pretty killer.

[-] *My current weight:* around 133lbs -- i woke up this morning, my stomach felt real upset. i weighed myself on an empty stomach, 135 lbs, then 5 minutes later i had to take a dump. so i decided to weigh myself afterwards, and i weighed 133. lol wtf. then not too long after that i went 2 more times..so who knows what i weigh. around 131-133, and last week i weighed 129ish. i need to watch my eating. i eat a lot and i eat a ton of healthy foods but ill have little cheat foods and its getting to be too much. 

well, im getting pretty tired. its 11:00 but if it will take me an hour to fall asleep probably. take care guys !!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice workout. Being younger and all you could probably get away with cheating a little more, I'd think. Especially if your not gaining weight. If your stomach hurts it could be something you ate like something new.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 1, 2007)

Delusional said:


> *Friday 10/31: Push*
> *
> [-] Flat Bench Press:* 1x5 @ 86lbs || 1x5 @ 90lbs || *2x5 @ 102lbs* || 1x5 @ 90lbs
> *[-] Seated BB Press:* 5x5 @ 60lbs
> ...




Gr8 job dude!  You got ur bench PR and the weight you were hoping for, cant get much better than that..  I get the same way about taking constant shits while bulking lol..  And dont worry about those little cheat meals, I cheat almost every day, cuz of my job theres no fridge or any thing to store good food (construction).


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, and good job on your new PR's!


----------



## goob (Nov 1, 2007)

Solid PR's.   Every workout sees you getting better and better...


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 1, 2007)

great PRs man

you've increased in everything very well just in these last few weeks!


----------



## Delusional (Nov 5, 2007)

*vort -* thanks ! yeah i dont know whats going on. i know i need to watch the cheating though. id just rather not cheat. lately things have been changing with my stomach or something..its weird. 

*jail -* haha thanks bro  yeah i cant use weed as an excuse but it definitely is part of the reason i cheat like i do. 

*goob -* thank you thank you  you guys give me that extra encouragement and motivation to keep pushing myself. i think soon ill be close to my limits and things will get a lot more tough, though.
*
scar -* thanks bro !! yeah im glad ive been able to raise my numbers almost every time, that definitely helps motivate me and stuff. gotta enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## Delusional (Nov 5, 2007)

also: i was having computer problems the past 4 days and wasnt able to use my computer. just got it fixed yesterday, had to go spend 82 dollars on a graphics card  which sucked. there went my syntha-6 i planned to order..plus a weeks worth of food i was goin to buy. anyways its fixed, i guess i had to do it. i was kinda going crazy with no computer. i did my leg workout friday but yeah, couldnt post it. i wrote it down somewhere, it was actually another pretty good one. tried hack squats for the first time and think i did 150lbs 4 times, and 130lbs 10 times. ill have to check. i will either post it some time tonight or tomorrow, or might just wait and post it with this fridays leg workout to see if there are some improvements. 
today is pull day, goin to go pick up my friend in about 45 minutes and we're going to workout. john from taylors nutrition sent me some cmi no3-overload pre-workout packets so im going to try one of those today instead of my usual n.o xplode. he also sent me some cmi fire caps and cmi post workout creatine packets. i love samples  anyways, goin to smoke a bowl real quick. missed you guys  haha

take care everyone, good luck training !


----------



## DOMS (Nov 5, 2007)

At least with a new video card, your PC should run better.

Hack Squats are a pretty brutal form of squats.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 5, 2007)

Damn dude u were MIA for a while, glad u fixed ur comp.  Those hack squats are impressive


----------



## Delusional (Nov 10, 2007)

*ahhhh sorry*

sorry for dissapearing again. ive been having internet problems and have also been very sick. been spending a lot of time laying around and sleeping, resting. i still havent missed a workout. i will post them later tonight. theres like 3 to post. im about to go to a couple fitness stores and look at benches. hope you all continue to read my journal :] i appreciate the kind words, motivation, and help. ill be posting some pictures the 17th. take care everyone


----------



## Big G (Nov 10, 2007)

I think, if you've been very sick, you should've been resting. Workouts are hard on the body and it has to devote it's attention to repairing you. This leaves less energy for fighting any bugs in your system. Your priority should be good health. Working out while sick can make you sicker.

Give you body a chance. Kick back with some bodybuilding-related reading. Learn something useful while your body heals. You won't turn to mush over night! 

Stay healthy,
G.
PS. If it's taking you an hour to fall asleep, get some Melatonin & ZMA (Zinc Magnesium). I hear the 5mg melatonin pills really knock you for a loop. My 3mg ones work just fine for me though. It's an all natural hormone (pro-hormone?) your body produces to aide production of L-dopa (I believe) which makes you fall alseep. Something like that anyway. It works though. And it's cheap (maybe $2.99 for 100 tabs, taken 1 per night).


----------



## Big G (Nov 10, 2007)

And what's the deal with the MySpace Gayspace reference? Fudgepacker, are ya!?


----------



## Delusional (Nov 11, 2007)

*big g -* hey bro, yeah it was pretty hard to get through most the exercises but i managed. when i wasnt working out i was resting or just barely doing anything. i feel a lot better now, finally. lately ive lost my appetite, in the morning i almost have to force myself to eat some times. ive been smoking a lot more weed lately, if it wasnt for that i dont know if id be eating that much. hmm i will have to look into those, if theyre that cheap and can possibly help me sleep ill definitely give it a shot. thanks.

ok so i could record the last 4 or so workouts ive done while i was sick, i dont know why i do but i remember them all like what i had for breakfast this morning. which was a banana. 

but i thought i could just start off clean tomorrow with my pull day, i think its goin to be a good one. been dieting better, although i still havent gotten any vegetables in my diet yet. eh. going to weigh-in tuesday, last week i was 135. taking pictures the 17th. 

found me a bad ass bench, going to go pick it up thursday for 220$. although its a christmas present, so i have to wait a while   also since its really big (has an awesomeeee squat rack  !!) i have to clean out my current room, which is pretty small and has a fairly low ceiling, and put it all in my current workout room, which is extremely small and has an angled ceiling, and its low. ill have to take pictures. but basically my workout room i have now is going to be my new room, and my room is going to turn into my new workout room. its going to be an interesting switch heh, and take a lot of work. 

well, sorry for not getting on. i was sick as fuck and when i get sick..i get sick. last time i was sick was almost a year ago, so i dont get sick too often. hope you guys are enjoying your weekend !


----------



## Delusional (Nov 11, 2007)

Big G said:


> And what's the deal with the MySpace Gayspace reference? Fudgepacker, are ya!?



lol just now saw this. its just a link to my myspace but i put gayspace because i dont really care for myspace that much. hah


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 11, 2007)

that sucks your sick, but you shouldn't push yourself too much when you're sick. rest up and get better man.


----------



## the other half (Nov 11, 2007)

enjoy the melatonin, i have taken it on and off a couple of different times.
what i like about it is the vivid dreams you have. mixed with a little smoke it could be pretty real like. hopefully you dont have such a good dream that you do something terrible in your sleep- like shot your load or piss the bed, or worse yet die. ok, maybe not that vivid of dreams

anyways get better and get back on the weights. and start eating your veggies.


----------



## Delusional (Nov 11, 2007)

*scar -* hey bro, good to hear from ya  yeah i know it probably wasnt a good idea to workout while i was sick, but i just didnt want to miss any days. especially leg day. im all better now though, ready to hit the weights tomorrow 

*other half -* hey man !  yeah i cant wait to get that stuff. if its even better mixed with a little smoke then im really going to like it, cause chances are ill be mixing it with A LOT of smoke, haha. yeah im going to start eating more veggies starting tomorrow ! thanks other


----------



## goob (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey good to hear your nearly back to full health, just kick back and enjoy the green til your ready to kick ass again.


----------



## katt (Nov 12, 2007)

get better and get back to the gym....


I've tried Melatonin also,,, didn't do anything for me... I still wake up 5-10 times a night.... always have,  I'm a very light sleeper....


----------



## vortrit (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah, I hope you get better and to see you back around soon.


----------



## Delusional (Nov 13, 2007)

*goob -* haha yeah i have just been laying back, smoking and watching movies pretty much. definitely cant complain there lol.

*katt -* hi katt ! and thanks  yeah i guess i could say im a fairly heavy sleeper..once i finally get to sleep >.<

*vortrit -* thanks bro, i WAS feeling better for a few days...

*yes,* im sick again. my throat and head feel like shit, a bad cough that is getting worse, and my head kills when i cough. bleh. i feel better for like one day, then the next i feel worse. i weighed myself this morning, i weighed 134. so i lost a pound over the week. which didnt surprise me, i thought itd be more maybe. this is kind of TMI, so sorry. but i wake up and every morning like 5 mins after i wake up i have to 'do work' in the toilet. and some times ill 'do work' like 3 times in 30 minutes. i also can barely eat in the mornings, even after ive smoked some weed. i used to eat oatmeal with 2 slices of bread a banana a shake, all sorts of stuff. but now some times, like today i cant even finish a protein shake with 8oz of milk and 2 scoops protein. later on during the day i begin to eat a bit more, but still nowhere near as much as i used to. hopefully things go back to normal soon.

*Monday 11/12: Pull*

[-] Bent Over BB Row: 1x8@ 80lbs || 1x8 @ 110 lbs || 1x8 @ 80lbs
[-] BB Shoulder Shrug: 1x8 @ 100lbs || 1x8 @ 130lbs || 1x8 @ 110lbs
[-] BB Curl: 3x8 @ 60lbs
[-] T-Bar Row: 1x8 @ 90lbs || 2x8 @ 120lbs
[-] Supine Row: 3x8 @ BW

*Workout rating*    6 out of 10

[-] since ive been sick i just took it kind of easy. didnt push myself as hard as i usually do, made sure i was able to keep good pace and form going with the weight i was using. i didnt feel the n.o xplode at all, not even a little bit. ive gotten sick from n.o xplode once, and almost happened again. lately my stomach must not like it or something. wasnt a bad workout, but just one of those days for me i suppose. 

im going to finish watching up a movie, smoke a bit, and then sleep. gotta get good rest for push day tomorrow. thanks everyone for still visiting ! im sorry for not visiting your journals but i swear as soon as i start to feel a bit better ill get caught up. take care everyone.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2007)

Even being sick it looks like you got some decent work in. Just make sure not to push yourself if your sick. You might make it worse.


----------



## goob (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice rowing, good to see u back in action.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 14, 2007)

Smoke big, eat big, and get big lol.  Gj on the work out.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 14, 2007)

glad to see your back at it, don't over do it though where you are still sick. that workout is nothing to sneeze at though given your current condition


----------



## Delusional (Nov 16, 2007)

*vort -* yeah i broke a little sweat but nothing like usual. today i just have a bad cough and runny nose but im feeling a lot better.*

goob -* thanks goob ! 

*jail -* hey bro. haha yeah, im trying to  smoking big definitely has NOT been a problem for me lately, but eating big has.
*
scar -* scarrr ! thanks man  yea ive been trying not to over due it but ive been sick for nearly a week and a half now  so maybe i do need to take a good break and rest after this week. i guess ill have to see how i feel monday.


----------



## Delusional (Nov 16, 2007)

*Wednesday 11/14: Push*

[-] BB Bench Press: 2x6 @ 100lbs || 1x1 @ 116lbs || 1x5 @ 100lbs
[-] Seated Military Press: 2x6 @ 60lbs | 1x5 @ 60lbs
[-] Side Lateral Raise: 3x6 @ 10lbs
[-] Flat DB Flyes: 3x6 @ 26lbs
[-] Close Grip Bench Press: 1x6 @ 50lbs || 1x6 @ 80lbs || 1x5 @ 80lbs
[-] Various Push-Ups


Workout rating     7 out of 10

[-] lately i just dont feel any kind of rush, or pump before im about to workout you know. usually i always have. also once i start to workout it never comes, i never get those extra pushes or shoves it seems. i gotta kill myself to bust out the last few reps usually, too. either way though this wasnt a bad workout, i just thought i could do a littleee better i guess. still been sick, but today i feel a lot better. hoping ill be all better by monday, its good ill have the weekend to rest after todays leg day. going to be perfect cause i got movies and just bought an eighth. i have nooo idea why i did the side lateral raises really. i know that day i wanted to work my shoulders a lot for some reason, so i probably mistook the lateral raises for a push exercise and did them. plus i have 2 10lb kettle weights and i rarely use them. oh well, it was just 10lbs so nothing major. the bench press was pretty hard, when i did 116lbs i had to have my buddy help me get it off the bar lol. and i only could do one good, solid-form rep. i went to try a second rep and couldnt make it all the way and was already about to die. lol, i feel weak  but being sick also sucks, its holding me back and keeping me from seeing if i have made improvements. a lot of my exercises that day i couldnt finish the last rep. i was going for 3 sets of 6 reps on all my exercises, since im sick and all i thought itd be a good plan to not work myself too hard. but on like 3 of the exercises the last set i could only bust out 5 and then i was damn near failure. monday is a new week  ill be better ! im taking pictures tomorrow, today is leg day so thats always cool.  

hope everyone has a good weekend ! ill be sipping hot chocolate smoking bowls and watching movies allllll weekend. its getting pretty chilly outside.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks like you got a decent workout in.


----------



## Delusional (Dec 21, 2007)

*I'm Alive !!!*

well, i know its been quite a while since i have been around and i apologize for that. i missed this forum and a lot of you guys, seems like its been forever but i think its been just a month or so. i had a lot of computer trouble, which was the main problem. i now have a new laptop as an early christmas gift and ive very happy with it. i actually got this laptop about a week ago, but we were having problems trying to switch to a different internet service provider. so it really sucked to have a nice, shiny new laptop and no internet heh. torture i tell you..but now i have wireless internet and loving the shit out of it. 

life is at a bad point lately. kinda feel like my life is like watching a re-run of a show you cant stand, over..and over, again. i lost my job and have been broke ever since, ive been trying for nearly 3 weeks to find a job and its just impossible. i did manage to pass my GED test a few weeks ago, so that really made me feel good at least, but it hasnt seemed to help me get a job. im just glad i passed though, and on the first time taking it. but no money, sucks. im running hella low on supplements like my protein and creatine.

ive still been sticking to my workout, i took a week off though, and for some reason when i came back i was a bit weaker it seemed. but i guess its because with the money situation, i havent been able to diet the way i used to, and the way i liked to. im forced to eat whatever is at the house, which is either hardly anything, or nothing healthy at least.

but yeah, im glad to have a laptop and really good internet. that will keep me happy for a while. hope you guys didnt think i died or something, i thought about going to the library to post but could never find time, and when i had time the weather was usually too shitty to go out. im actually getting ready to work out, as soon as i post this. today is leg day. 

i will get my rents camera and take some new pictures, although i dont think ive made any changes..and unfortunately ive possibly lost some, thats how i feel, at least. i will probably end up just making a new thread, seems like the best way to start.

missed you guys, hope youre all having a good holiday season and staying safe. 

- Sean


----------



## Big G (Dec 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear about all that. I'm sure things will improve soon.


----------



## Delusional (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks G  

how was your christmas.
and your new year?


----------

